# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950

## kulu193

có lẽ game thủ chúng ta đã quá quen thuộc với tựa game liên minh huyền thoại (league of legends) do riot games phát triển trên nền tảng pc. trò chơi lấy cho mình lối chơi moba (multiplayer online battlefield arena) dựa trên bản mod dota của warcraft ra mắt vào 27/10/2009. là một trò chơi đấu trường trực tuyến nhiều người chơi (moba), người chơi có thể điều khiển một "tướng" để đối đầu với một đội những người chơi khác hoặc các trận đấu với máy.


​
người chơi lên cấp độ bằng cách hạ gục các tướng của phe địch được điều khiển bởi người chơi khác hoặc đối thủ máy, cũng như các quân lính liên tục xuất hiện trong trò chơi, hay tấn công trụ của phe địch. trong chế độ chơi truyền thống, bản đồ được chia ra thành ba đường chính là đường đi của quân lính; khu rừng là khoảng giữa các đường, nơi có các bãi quái rừng; và khu vực nhà chính nơi người chơi xuất hiện và mua trang bị. các đường chính bao gồm đường trên, đường giữa và đường dưới, phù hợp với các kiểu tướng nhất định.


​
đôi khi khu rừng cũng được coi là một đường (đường rừng), với những người chơi tướng đi rừng sẽ rảo quanh các bãi quái rừng để thu thập các bùa lợi và hỗ trợ cho các đường chính khác. người chơi nhận được một lượng tiền nhỏ theo thời gian, và có thể kiếm nhiều tiền hơn từ việc giết quân lính địch bằng đòn đánh kết liễu, phá hủy trụ địch, giết quái vật rừng cũng như giết tướng địch, hỗ trợ đồng đội thực hiện những việc trên. với số tiền này, người chơi mua các trang bị cho tướng của mình để các tướng mạnh mẽ hơn trong suốt trận đấu.


​
người chơi được coi là một "triệu hồi sư" và giữ vai trò lâu dài trong suốt trò chơi. các thống kê và điểm số của người chơi được lưu giữ và có thể xem được. người chơi nhận được điểm kinh nghiệm và điểm ảnh hưởng sau mỗi trận đấu họ tham gia. người chơi nhận được điểm kinh nghiệm đến cấp độ 30. khi tăng cấp độ, người chơi mở khóa những điểm bảng bổ trợ và ô chứa ngọc bổ trợ, làm tăng sức mạnh của vị tướng mà người chơi chọn trong các trận đấu.


do nhận được sự ủng hộ của đông đảo của game thủ trên toàn thế giới vì thế đến hẹn lại lên, cứ vào tháng 10 hằng năm mọi tín đồ của liên minh huyền thoại thế giới đều mong ngóng 1 sự kiện thường niên quy mô nhất của mùa giải. đó chính là vòng chung kết thế giới, nơi hội tụ những đội tuyển đang có phong độ cao nhất từ khắp các khu vực


​
riot games cũng đã chính thức công bố các suất tham dự vòng chung kết liên minh huyền thoại của từng khu vực. tất cả các khu vực trung quốc, châu âu, bắc mỹ, hàn quốc đều không có sự thay đổi gì, mỗi khu vực đều vẫn sẽ có 3 đội tuyển góp mặt tại vòng chung kết tổng thế giới 2015.


​
sự khác biệt chỉ đến từ khu vực đông nam á (gpl) và lms. mùa giải 2014, giải đấu gpl có sự góp mặt của các đội tuyển hàng đầu của đài loan và đông nam á. tuy nhiên, sau đó các đội tuyển đài loan đã tách ra và kết hợp với hồng kông, macau tạo nên giải đấu riêng với tên gọi lms.


vì sự chênh lệch về đẳng cấp cũng như chất lượng chuyên môn, riot games đã quyết định sẽ chuyển hai suất đến với chung kết tổng thế giới từ gpl sang lms. đội tuyển vô địch gpl muốn tham dự chung kết thế giới sẽ phải tiếp tục thi đấu thêm một vòng loại nữa, đó là chung kết các khu vực còn lại. riot games cũng chia sẻ thẳng thắn rằng, dựa trên lịch sử và phong độ ở thời gian gần đây, lms xứng đáng giành suất của gpl trước đây. tuy nhiên, nếu có thực lực, các đội tuyển khu vực gpl vẫn có thể đến với vòng chung kết tổng bằng cách đánh bại các đối thủ ở vòng sơ loại cuối cùng.


​
và đại diện tới từ thái lan đã chứng minh cho tất cả thấy rằng, liên minh huyền thoại đông nam á “không phải dạng vừa đâu” khi có một mạch chiến thắng liên tiếp, để rồi điền tên mình vào trận chung kết wildcard một cách không thể tuyệt vời hơn.


tuy nhiên chắc hẳn cho tới thời điểm hiện tại, cộng đồng liên minh huyền thoại việt nam vẫn chưa hết cảm thấy tiếc cho saigon fantastic five khi họ mặc dù đã vô địch gpl mùa xuân 2015 nhưng vẫn phải ngậm ngùi nhường suất đi giải đấu quốc tế international wild card invitational 2015 tại thổ nhĩ kỳ cho bangkok titans, á quân gpl 2015 do sự cố hết sức đáng tiếc khi phía đại sứ quán của thổ nhĩ kỳ gặp trục trặc về hệ thống nên không thể cấp visa kịp cho đoàn việt nam. trong khi đó, thái lan thì lại không gặp rắc rối trong việc nhập cảnh nên được chỉ định đi thay.


với các thành viên của đội tuyển bangkok titans, việc được đại diện đông nam á tham dự giải đấu quốc tế tại thổ nhĩ kỳ rõ ràng là một món quà hết sức bất ngờ đối với họ, đặc biệt là sau khi đại diện thái lan đã thảm bại tới 0-3 trong trận chung kết gpl mùa xuân 2015 trước đại diện việt nam – saigon fantastic five


tuy khá bất ngờ nhưng dù sao cũng xin chúc mừng cho đội tuyển bangkok titans, đại diện duy nhất của đông nam á.sau khá nhiều năm chờ đợi, khu vực đông nam á mới lại có một đại diện tiếp theo góp mặt trong ngày hội liên minh huyền thoại lớn nhất hành tinh.


nói thêm về liên minh huyền thoại. đây là một game thuộc thể loại moba đặc trưng nên không yêu cầu về cấu hình phần cứng quá cao, chỉ với một card đồ họa cấu hình thấp là bạn đã có thể chiến game một cách thoải mái. tuy nhiên khác với các trò chơi khác chỉ cần khung hình cao, điểm đặc trưng của các game moba là nó còn cần tốc độ phản hồi nhanh (high responsiveness). tương tự như độ trễ của mạng internet, tốc độ phản hồi càng nhanh thì khả năng tung tuyệt chiêu, tốc biến sẽ trở nên nhanh hơn giúp bạn chiếm ưu thế hơn trong trận chiến.


khi bạn đang ở những thời khắc quyết định của trận đấu liên minh huyền thoại, đội của bạn và đối phương đang ở thế giằng co nhau. lúc này việc ăn một con rồng hay baron gần như quyết định thắng bại cho đội bạn. nhưng khi đối phương của bạn đã hất bạn ra khỏi những mục tiêu quan trọng như rồng hay baron , việc của bạn làm lúc đó là núp phía sau , chờ những khoảnh khắc cuối cùng để có thể cướp được chúng và mang lại kết quả cho đồng đội


​
tuy nhiên không phải muốn cướp là có thể cướp, bạn phải tính toán làm sao có thể nẫng tay trên đối thủ khi bạn có đủ tầm nhìn, không bị đối thủ truy sát, và một lượng sát thương đầy chuẩn xác cuối cùng tác động vào những con trùm. việc này đòi hỏi bạn phải có thời gian , kỹ năng . bạn phải tính toán chính xác những gì mà đối phương đang cố gắng hoàn thành mục tiêu đó , nếu như bạn lao vào và sử dụng trừng phạt trượt vì quá sớm , bạn sẽ được tặng một vé đi du lịch đường hàng không về bệ đá cổ


với những người không thi đấu ở vị trí đi rừng, việc không có trừng phạt đòi hỏi họ phải tính toán rất nhiều thứ: sát thương của bản thân, thời gian bay của kỹ năng, tốc độ tụt máu của boss, khả năng dồn sát thương của đối thủ, thời cơ xâm nhập, những kỹ năng cần được sử dụng… nếu muốn có một pha cướp rồng hay baron thành công. việc phán đoán thời điểm mà đối thủ muốn dồn tất cả sát thương để dứt điểm baron là cực kỳ quan trọng, quyết định 50% thành bại của pha cướp baron, trong khi khả năng phản xạ trước những tình huống ngàn vàng như khi người đi rừng của đối thủ trừng phạt quá sớm sẽ là 50% còn lại.


​
với những game thủ chuyên nghiệp, việc phải lấp ló ngoài hang boss trong tình trạng mù dở là chuyện hoàn toàn bình thường, nhưng đối với những game thủ bình thường, việc cướp rồng hay baron trong hoàn cảnh dù có đủ tầm nhìn và trừng phạt có thể nói là vẫn rất khó khăn, vì thế pha cướp rồng, baron thành công không phải là một điều dễ dàng khi khả năng tính toán cũng như tốc độ của họ chưa thực sự tốt.


thậm chí đôi khi bạn cướp được những mục tiêu lớn của đối phương , nhưng cái giá bạn để lại cũng không hề nhỏ. bạn có thể cướp thành công và không tổn thất gì cả , nhưng cũng nếu không may dù có đạt được mục tiêu, thì việc chạy thoát cũng không dễ dàng và rất có thể vài người trong đội phải nằm xuống hoặc là tất cả. tất cả cũng chỉ liên quan đến vấn đề tốc độ.


hiểu được điều đó nvidia đã tung ra mẫu card đồ họa thế hệ mới geforce gtx 950 nhắm vào phân khúc tầm trung, được phát triển ưu tiên cho các game moba sẽ giải quyết những vấn đề trên, đó là khả năng tối ưu hóa độ trễ (latency optimization) giúp tốc độ phản hồi nhanh gấp đôi so với những thế hệ card đồ họa cũ


​
với tốc độ đáp ứng nhanh thì khả năng chúng ta tiêu diệt lính sẽ dễ hơn, cũng như khả năng xử lý tình huống của chúng ta sẽ chính xác hơn. việc rình mò và tấn công cướp rồng, baron và chạy thoát có thể trở nên dễ dàng hơn. đối với các card đồ họa cũ có độ trễ cao thì những gì bạn thấy thực ra đã xảy ra từ trước, vì vậy những quyết định của bạn đưa ra lúc ấy đã “lỗi thời”, tuy sự khác biệt này không nhiều nhưng đối với những game thủ đã chơi quen với một tốc độ hồi đáp này, khi gặp một tốc độ khác vẫn có khả năng nhận thức được.


đi kèm với geforce gtx 950 là phần mềm hỗ trợ geforce experience với khả năng tối ưu hóa hệ thống (auto-optimize your games), chức năng này giúp tối ưu hóa phần cứng nhằm tương thích tốt nhất với việc chơi game trên một hệ thống không quá dư thừa sức mạnh dẫn đến việc ta phải tính toán các mức cài đặt đồ họa trong game với mục đích cân bằng yếu tố hiệu năng và chất lượng đồ họa. và còn đáng lưu tâm hơn nữa khi ta có thể sử dụng chức năng này để tối ưu hóa hệ thống chỉ với một cú click chuột.


tham khảo công nghệ tối ưu hóa với geforce experience


link : https://www.diendantinhoc.vn/thread...-dung-geforce-experience-chi-voi-1-nhap-chuot


nếu là một game thủ đam mê các dòng game moba mà chưa từng chơi liên minh huyền thoại thì có lẽ là một điều đáng tiếc cực kì lớn. hãy thử và cảm nhận dù chỉ một lần game moba này để thấy được cái hay, cái tuyệt vời của nó. và nếu đang phân vân chưa biết mua card đồ họa nào để chiến game moba này thì geforce gtx 950 chính là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho bạn.

----------


## phuonglan11

*trả lời: tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950*

con gtx 750 ở nhà mình xài cũng phê lòi... chưa có tiền lên con gtx 950 !

----------


## thuhongnt

*trả lời: tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950*

ok nếu tối ưu được như nvidia đã giới thiệu về gtx 950 thì hiệu năng của nó gì so với 960 khi mà nó được sản xuất sau với con số được đặt nhỏ hơn 10

----------


## bentremegumi

*trả lời: tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950*

tuy gtx950 chỉ là một card tầm trung nhưng giúp game thủ trải nghiệm tốt hơn và chuyên nghiệp hơn với các dòng game moba. con này chơi max setting lol được ko?

----------


## buicuong139

*trả lời: tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950*




> tuy gtx950 chỉ là một card tầm trung nhưng giúp game thủ trải nghiệm tốt hơn và chuyên nghiệp hơn với các dòng game moba. con này chơi max setting lol được ko?


liên minh thì gtx 950 cân dư sức luôn nha bạn! max setting siêu mượt mà luôn. hơn nữa được hỗ trợ tối ưu hóa giảm độ trễ, farm lính sẽ tốt hơn nhiều!

----------


## thaonguyenxanh_9x

*trả lời: tối ưu hóa game moba liên minh huyền thoại với card đồ họa geforce gtx 950*




> con gtx 750 ở nhà mình xài cũng phê lòi... chưa có tiền lên con gtx 950 !


mình chuẩn bị lên gtx 950 rồi đây hehehe, bán con cũ đang xài là đủ tiền rồi

----------

